# Suggestions for a nice stand for a 5G tank



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Assuming I don't find a cheap cube tank, I'm hoping to place a 5G nano planted tank next to my sofa, however, I'm have a very hard time finding a stand for it. I'm limited by available wall space, so I'm actually gonna be placing the short end of the 5G against the wall and the long end agaist the sofa. The problem is finding something to put it on.

I need something less that 15 inches wide (against the wall) and obviously more that 16 inches from front to back so that the 5G will fit on it. Roughly 30" high would be good (since that's normal fish tank stand height) and I would prefer black since that would fit nicely with all the other furniture in the living room. Anyone have any ideas at all? I've been looking thru everything I can come up with and I haven't turned up anything really.

Thanks,
Harry

P.S. I should probably add ... the stand needs to fit in with other nice living room furniture ... so not a cheap looking particle board stand


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I dont know how handy you are .
I myself have been having a stand problem ,I did bus some blk medal stacking stands,but still i need ...
When I baught 40gl from jim,I also got a what i think is a 2x4 stand and I like it but the color sucks (sry jim)
the top is open and i need it for a 30 gl ,so i went to home depot and got a nice peice pine and finish and paint .
im thinking for my next stand that i need is figuring my measurements and have them cut it for me then just put it together and paint .
They have a good paint to cover wood to give it a high gloss finish laqure generally used for dressers .
good luck!


----------

